
Show HN: Papers with Code – trending ML research with available code - rstoj
https://paperswithcode.com
======
rstoj
Hi all,

Sharing a project I’ve been working on in spare time: Papers with Code.

Papers with Code links the latest machine learning papers on ArXiv with code
on GitHub. It allows you to see “trending research” allowing you to keep up-
to-date with what’s popular in the ML community, as well as the most popular
historical papers. Additionally it shows the framework the implementation was
coded in: TensorFlow/PyTorch/MXNet/etc. Lastly, you can search for papers and
choose a code implementation of your choice.

Links are automatically scraped from arxiv papers and github repos, so in some
cases e.g. the SNIPER repo there are three entries because this library
implements three papers.

Let me know your thoughts, and if there’s any other feature ideas you have for
the site,

Thanks! Robert

~~~
ivan_ah
I like that it shows the DL tool used. Might be good for people learning to
see some state-of-the-art stuff before choosing a framework.

See also [http://www.gitxiv.com/](http://www.gitxiv.com/) which seems similar.

------
stealthcat
Really awesome piece of work!

Might need tags by datasets used, i.e. mnist is image classification, COCO is
object recognition, etc.

------
oliverx0
This is amazing thanks so much! I think it is a great way to learn deep
learning.

